# IE7 - Antialiasing Rendering deaktivieren?



## josDesign (16. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe am ZDnet einen Bericht darüber gelesen das man die Antialiasing Funktion deaktivieren kann. Jedoch finde ich nirgends die erweiterten Einstellungen?

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, damit auch ich blinder das finde? 


LieGrü
jos


----------



## Gumbo (16. Juni 2006)

Die Funktion der Schriftglättung heißt bei Microsoft ClearType. Wie diese im Internet Explrorer 7 zu deaktivieren ist, findest du hier: IE7: Turn off ClearType if Web Fonts are Blurry and Anti-Aliased.


----------



## josDesign (16. Juni 2006)

OK, danke!

Habs zwar schon durchgeschaut aber nicht wirklich gefunden. Das lag wohl daran dass ich nach keinem englischem Text gesucht habe!

Dankeschön!


----------

